# Exterior Grade Thinset?



## Two Brothers (Jun 4, 2007)

What's going on guys?
I might be tiling a balcony
Do I need special Thinset?(Exterior Grade)
Does that even exist?
or can i just use the grey thinset from Home Depot?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

For exteriors, I like using unmodified with a laytex additive.
I use another laytex additive made for mixing grout as well.


----------



## ODDBALLS (Jul 27, 2007)

Matt, what is the additive for the grout? I do the same for the thinset, but never heard/seen the grout addative.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

For the most part, all grouts are modified now. The only ones I know that still make grouts and additives for them are Hydroment, Laticrete, and TEC, and even they're starting to get away from it. A modified grout will do just as well. I do agree with what Matt said about the thinset, though.


----------

